# IWC Mark XVI vs Bremont MBII



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry I know some people don't like these vs threads but as just curious, both can be had for very similar prices, both pilots watches, what would people go for and why? I am very undecided and these two are top favourites for my next watch. Bremont runs away with the technical specs i think but the IWC has the IWC brand, actually yet to handle a mark XVI so can't comment on the finishing of that one. And of course pics are strongly encouraged!

Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

If you acknowledge that IWC has the IWC "brand", you also have to accept there is a price to pay to get the name IWC. In the end, for your money, I believe the MB2 is more watch for the money.

I love the hands on the IWC a bit more. But everything else favors Bremont. Lugs, case, anti-shock, anti-magnetic 1000gauss (same as the IWC), hardened steel and COSC certified. The MB2 is incredible value for the money. But it doesn't have the aura of an IWC... yet.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

It depends how you intense to use it. I think the Bremont is more functional and you can be beat the hell out of that watch. I really like the side barrel of the MBII, but I like the dial of the U2 better. The Mark XVI is an iconic watch from IWC, more dressy than the Bremont but less sturdy.
Both would be great pics, depending on your intentions of wear

Good luck !


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

> If you acknowledge that IWC has the IWC "brand", you also have to accept there is a price to pay to get the name IWC. In the end, for your money, I believe the MB2 is more watch for the money.
> 
> I love the hands on the IWC a bit more. But everything else favors Bremont. Lugs, case, anti-shock, anti-magnetic 1000gauss (same as the IWC), hardened steel and COSC certified. The MB2 is incredible value for the money. But it doesn't have the aura of an IWC... yet.


Yup the MBII does seem to be better value in every area, especially considering both are ETA movements.



> It depends how you intense to use it. I think the Bremont is more functional and you can be beat the hell out of that watch. I really like the side barrel of the MBII, but I like the dial of the U2 better. The Mark XVI is an iconic watch from IWC, more dressy than the Bremont but less sturdy.
> Both would be great pics, depending on your intentions of wear
> 
> Good luck !


I intend to use it day-to-day in rotation with my Christopher ward dress and diver watches. The supposed durability of the MBII really does appeal to me especially as I may well be taking this watch with me when I am serving in the Navy. I think I do just need to handle a IWC Mark XVI to make sure I am not missing a trick but i am not really sure the finishing can be much better than that of Bremont's as they do seem to be fairly outstanding.

Plus there is the fact that Bremont's customer service seems to be held in such high regard.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Watchstudent said:


> I intend to use it day-to-day in rotation with my Christopher ward dress and diver watches. The supposed durability of the MBII really does appeal to me especially as I may well be taking this watch with me when I am serving in the Navy. I think I do just need to handle a IWC Mark XVI to make sure I am not missing a trick but i am not really sure the finishing can be much better than that of Bremont's as they do seem to be fairly outstanding.
> 
> Plus there is the fact that Bremont's customer service seems to be held in such high regard.


Then Bremont is for you. I used to own the MBII, now I have the U2, essentially the same watch. IMHO MBII or U2 are the best all around offering from Bremont. It doesn't mean that the other pieces are not good, they are !. But when you consider intention of use, price, competition from other brands and looks those 2 are hard to beat. With IWC you get brand recognition and way over average dial finishing, and thats good too but it doesn't seem to fit what you are looking for.

Regards


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

I am an IWC owner, but currently looking at the MB2. I think there might be a bit (a lot) more watch in a bremont that in a similarly priced iwc. Hope to pick up an orange MB2 soon... Just so sparse here down-under!


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

How is the Mark 16 iconic?


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

DieSkim said:


> How is the Mark 16 iconic?


The IWC is iconic because they were actually producing pilots watches from 1936 onward, with continuity through the 80's. The pilots watch from 1936 had a rotating bezel, with enamel marker to mark elapsed time.
In 1944, IWC introduced watches for the British RAF, marked "W.W.W." (for Watch, Wrist, Waterproof). In 1946, the Mark 11 was introduced to the military, which featured the now well known handwound claibre 89, a stalworth caliber for IWC through the 1960's and now well known by collectors for it's qualities. IWC and JLC both had a Mark 11. It's important to note that IWC was owned by Mr.Jones, an American, who purposefully bought a Swiss watch manufacture in order to bring the know how of American ingenuity and industrialism to the Swiss watch industry in order to deliver high quality Swiss watches to Americans. IWC Pilots watches have a tremendous heritage and ambiance that makes them all iconic.

That said, I am a huge Bremont fan and a happy Bremont dealer to boot. I would say unequivocally that the MBii is a much more technically advanced watch than the new IWC Mark XVi. But if the IWC strikes you as the one, than you should go for it. It will last a goo long time. Personally, I do not fancy the fan shaped open date aperture.


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

As others have said IWC is a great brand and the MK XVI is a great watch. Head to head the MB2 wins every time I mean just based on the fact that it can survive being ejected from a moving jet is enough to warrant a buy. :-d

I just bought a MB2 (not in hand yet) I chose it for its looks but mostly becasue of it's ruggedness. As said above the IWC is more dressy but I think the MB2 can ad a little attitude to a dressy occasion.


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

The Sinn 856 UTC is now a firm competitor as well. Think this one may win as money will be an issue for this purchase. Think a separate bank account will be needed to save for that stunning MBII!


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Watchstudent said:


> The Sinn 856 UTC is now a firm competitor as well. Think this one may win as money will be an issue for this purchase. Think a separate bank account will be needed to save for that stunning MBII!


Believe me when I say this: don't settle for a less expensive watch just because it is less expensive. I mean the MB2 doesn't cost that much more than the Sinn (if it was 5 times more expensive I'd understand). So if you buy the Sinn, buy it for the good reasons (because you like it better). Otherwise, you'll regret it.

You can't say you haven't been warned...


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

G-F said:


> Believe me when I say this: don't settle for a less expensive watch just because it is less expensive. I mean the MB2 doesn't cost that much more than the Sinn (if it was 5 times more expensive I'd understand). So if you buy the Sinn, buy it for the good reasons (because you like it better). Otherwise, you'll regret it.
> 
> You can't say you haven't been warned...


I could not agree more. If price is an issue look for a used MB2. I got mine at a very good price, gently used. I waited two years to find the right MB2 at the right price. Take your time and you will get the watch you want rather than buying something you might regret.


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

I do agree with that philosophy also. The thing is my next watch will be my graduation watch so I do want it pretty soon after graduating which means I would have to buy with the money I have. Plus the sinn has GMT which I wanted. We will see, I wish it were possible to try a Sinn on like I can the Bremont. I may save longer and get the Bremont yet.


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

I understand wanting a watch for graduation. I always say buy the best watch you can afford. When I graduated college I bought myself the best watch I could afford I got a Tag Carrera, back then one was about 900 bucks. When I began to earn more I bought my first Rolex. Just buy the best watch you can afford. As long as you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

I was in a similar search 18 months ago - ended up with the MBII/GN. Felt more substantial than the IWC. The MBII has been great. I've worn it a lot and it still looks brand new. It also works well with different straps. Only thing I found slightly disappointing is the lume - mine is not particularly bright or long-lasting. Everything else has been flawless.

Can't choose for you, but I never think it's a good idea to compromise. If you really want an MBII then buying anything else will probably not make you happy....if you want an MBII then buy used - it's much easier now as there are a few popping up as I think people may be selling them to fund MBIII purchases. watches.co.uk have one for £2395 including an extra Supermarine rubber strap.


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah I will certainly look around when graduation comes. While I want to mark the achievement with a fantastic tool watch I will also have other more important things to save; I don't want that feeling to taint the Bremont if I got it. The Sinn price I am more comfortable with; hopefully I will achieve many more things when I have deeper pockets!


----------

